# My new bow!



## tyson457 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys decided to finally buy myself a new compound after hunting this year with a xbow. I could use some advice it's been over 10 years since I've shot a bow, so yeah they've changed quite a bit. My question to u guys is what arrows do u all recommend? I was thinking about going with Easton Archery Carbon Raider Platinum Hunting Arrows. The bow is a Bear Mauler draw weight will be set 65lbs and 27" draw length,I went with this bow cuz I liked how it felt and for $350 on clearance I couldn't pass it up.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats! It is always so nice to pick up a new bow! Looks like a sweet deal too! 
<----<<<


----------



## tyson457 (Sep 10, 2012)

Correction I got a coupon in mail today for 50% off clearance items and they honored it so I paid $177 for this bow. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Can you provide the point weight you plan on using that will help with spine. You can also go to Easton Shaft Selector and input your set up and it will give you some suggested shafts sizes. But knowing the point weight is part of it... To give you some ideas carbon or aluminum or a combo of both... 

Newaygo1


----------



## tyson457 (Sep 10, 2012)

I will be using 100 grain 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Never used Easton arrows after going carbon, since then it's been GoldTips and haven't looked back.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new Bear, good choice even if you had paid full price but at that price it's a straight up steal!!!

I've shot Carbon Express arrows out of my last few Bear's and have had no complaints. Currently shooing the CE Mayhems out of my Carnage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

